# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  PyTorch, deep learning framework

## Airicist

Website - pytorch.org

PyTorch on Wikipedia

Pyro, universal probabilistic programming language (PPL)

----------


## Airicist

"PyTorch vs TensorFlow — spotting the difference"

by Kirill Dubovikov
June 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta’s deep learning framework PyTorch to be led by the newly formed PyTorch Foundation"

by Mike Wheatley
September 12, 2022

----------

